# DURVET "LAMB AND KID PASTE"



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

A friend sent this to me, thought I'd pass it on:

Saw this on the raw milk group:

> >I don't know if this 
is too "off topic" for the list serve, if you think it is appropriate, please 
forward it on. > >I recently bought Durvet brand "Lamb and Kid Paste" 
energy/probiotics from Tractor Supply Company, I had a doe kid recently born, 
and used this on her....i thought it was strange that it was black, but used it, 
assuming it was licorice flavored, like the Manna Pro goat treats. VERY wrong 
assumption on my part, in hindsight.....The tube was actually contaminated, and 
it killed the doe kid in less than 8 hours. If anyone else has this 
product, the correct color is greenish blue. I have discussed this with 
the company and filed a claim with them- they have confirmed that the off color 
means it was contaminated. I will be submitting the rest of the tube for 
analysis. > >If anyone on the list serve has this product, heads 
up.> >jess> > 
Beth


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

How sad


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That's awful!

I had some duramycin the other day that was a dark brown/black color when I drew it up. I called the company before I used it, (the number was right on the label) and they told me to discard it, so I did.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That is the company whose injectible iron or B, can't remember which, I used and the does fainted. The first the reaction was delayed a couple minutes. The second was immediate, so that might have been different, more of a shock. Kind of concerning. I also have a bottle of B that has stuff floating in it, so I haven't used it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody want to call the company and confirm this information? Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like they should recall some of the products!!
BUT...probably won't happen...no surprise!
Linda


----------



## MILKISGOOD (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm new here, so I'm just reading through posts. I remember this happening, I went to Durvet's website and found a statement from the company addressing Lamb & Kid paste situation. It's still up if anyone is interested... 
http://www.durvet.com/index.php?opt...b-and-kid-paste&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=13

I think... if I remember correctly. There was nothing wrong with the product in the end and they couldn't verify way exactly the kid died. But it's safe to assume there was something wrong with it before because the mother had rejected it before it was even given the product. I use a lot of Durvet products, if I ever have a concern I call the company directly. They have a really nice tech who can pretty much answer most of my questions.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

The fact that the company would actually post and "advertise" this makes me think highly of them. While I don't use the product I admire them for being forthright about the situation. Their explanation is clear and logical.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Good points. Kind of odd the the person said they contacted the company, and they said it was off color and contaminated. Sounds like some wires got crossed somewhere.


----------

